# nix gefangen



## valentin99 (25. März 2012)

ich hab in diesem jahr 6 mal geangelt und nix gefangen(blinkern grundangeln und posenangeln mit mais Hilfe!!!#q#q#q;+


----------



## Ein_Angler (25. März 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

Infos? Infos! Wo? Wie? Wann? Warum? Womit?


----------



## valentin99 (29. März 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

an der elde im hafen und am fluss verteilt immer von Ca.2-4oder 5 uhr und warum kann mann sich wohl denken...#c#c#c


----------



## Seele (29. März 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

Es ist erst März und 6 mal 2-3 sind auch nicht die Welt. Versuch es weiter und es wird sicher funktionieren. Vielleicht bist du einfach zur falschen Zeit da. Oftmals haben Fische verschiedene Beißzeiten zu den verschiedenen Jahreszeit. Hast du gefütttert? Welche Montage? Gibts an der Stelle überhaupt Fisch? .....


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. März 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*



valentin99 schrieb:


> ich hab in diesem jahr 6 mal geangelt und nix gefangen(blinkern grundangeln und posenangeln mit mais Hilfe!!!#q#q#q;+



na wer wird denn gleich frusten! das ist nunmal angeln  gewöhn dich dran, solche zeiten gibts


----------



## valentin99 (29. März 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

ichbin erst 12 und angel meist mitpose oder grundmontage füttern tu ich mit npaniermeht curry und mais gemischt und hab jetzt schon 10 mal geangelt und ein mal hatte ich 3 starke bisse am hafen die angel wäre 3 mal fast ins wasser gefallen!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. März 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

hab jetzt 350 stunden ohne biss,  rechnest das mal in tage um.

da wäre ich froh, wen ich 3 tage schneider


----------



## Cobrafant (29. März 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

denk dir nix.. Ich hab im letzten Jahr rund 240€ für Tageskarten (durchschnittlich 15€ pro Stück) ausgegeben...
Also war ich doch einige Tage am Wasser, und hab mir meistens nur nen Sonnenbrand gefangen...
Ich war zu 60% der Zeit mit der Spinnrute auf Hecht unterwegs. Effektiv habe ich in der ganzen Saison (war allerdings auch meine 1. legale) gerade mal einen (1) Hecht rausgeleiert. Der war zwar ne Granate, aber totzdem, war der fisch eindeutig zu teuer ;-)

Mach dir nix draus, die Saison ist noch jung...
Wenns so einfach wär, würds auch keinen Spaß mehr machen |rolleyes


----------



## Benni1987 (29. März 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

nimm anstatt curry doch einfach mal schokostreusel,fische mögen süsse sache oft sehr gern...hilft das nicht dann nimmst du maden und so weiter und so weiter....irgentwann hast du das richtige futter gefunden und fängst auch mehr.Nimm mal andere köder,wenn wurm versagt dann nimmst du maden,bienenmaden,fischfetzen oder ähnliches...leider haben meine vorredner recht,das ist angeln!Aber ich finde gerade DAS macht es auch aus,sich gedanken machen müssen und nicht wissen woran es liegt bis man den fehler selber findet,oder auch nicht,gibts auch.Wenn man es einfach haben will geht man jagen,setzt sich hin und erschiesst auf 80 meterein reh das keine chance hat zu entkommen oder etwas zu merken beor es tot ist.beim angeln musst du den fisch überlisten,er soll denken es ist essenszeit!#6
in diesem sinne,kopf hoch,keiner fängt immer!KEINER!


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (29. März 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

@Themenersteller
Zusätzlich macht es immer Sinn mal zu schauen - wo, wann, wie und was denn die anderen Angler an dem Gewässer fangen. #h

U.U. gibt es ja auch jemanden bei dem Du einfach mal mitgehen kannst


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (30. März 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> Wenn man es einfach haben will geht man jagen,setzt sich hin und erschiesst auf 80 meterein reh das keine chance hat zu entkommen oder etwas zu merken beor es tot ist.beim angeln musst du den fisch überlisten,...



Laß mich raten:
Du gehst nicht selbst auf die Jagd, oder?

So ein Schmarrn!!!#q
Woher kommt wohl die Bezeichnung "alter Fuchs"?

Das Wild weiß ganz genau, daß es bejagt wird und stellt sich darauf ein.
Rehe haben etwas mehr Hirn als Fische...

Kleines Beispiel:
In einem Wäldchen waren mindestens zehn Stück Rehwild.
Sie traten immer da aus, wo man gerade nicht saß.
Nach über 100 erfolglosen Ansitzen (von mehreren Jägern) musste ich mir was einfallen lassen:
:mIch bin zum Hochsitz, hab meine Jagdjacke hingehängt und mich auf der anderen Seite des Einstands auf den Boden gesetzt.
Eine Stunde später kam ich zum Schuss...:vik:

Als Angler muß ich die Fische finden und ihren Fressreiz auslösen.

Auf der Jagd muß ich die Wege des Wildes kennen.
Das Wild kennt meine nämlich auch...

Ob Angler oder Jäger:
Aber die "Guten" sind die, die es schaffen, sich so im ihre Beute hineinzudenken, daß sie zur richtigen Zeit, am richtigen Ort, das Richtige tun!

Nicht die, die sich irgendwo hinhocken und drauf warten, daß etwas passiert...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## valentin99 (31. März 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

versuche ich ja aber wenn ich anschlage ist der fisch samt köder wieder weg


----------



## hanzz (31. März 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

Wie wärs wenn Du mal mit ein paar mehr Infos rüberkommst.
Hakengröße, Schnur-/Vorfachstärke, Wassertiefe, Zielfisch.

Aber mal allgemein gehalten mein Tip.

Lote dir 2 Stellen aus, eine etwas flachere Stelle und eine tiefere. Hol dir was fertiges Futter und n paar Maden und Würmer. Das Futter kannst ja mit verschiedenen Sachen pimpen. Mal etwas würziger, mal etwas süßer.

Hau mal ne Dose Mais in n Mixer und rühr damit dein Futter an. Wenn Du helles Futter hast und es lieber dunkel sein soll, hau Kakao mit rein. 

Wenn Du es süß haben willst Vanillezucker oder Butterkekse mit ins Futter. 

Fütter an und leg los. Vielleicht variierst Du mal mit Hakengrößen und Vorfachlängen. 
Hab Anfangs beim Feedern Hakengröße 8 und 10 verwendet, als ich dann eher auf die Hakengröße 14-18 umgestiegen bin, hats besser geklappt. Und wenn Du gute Haken und Vorfächer hast, landest Du damit auch problemlos ne 60er Brasse.
Manchmal sind 1-2 Maden besser, als n ganzes Madenbündel.

Wenn Du Bisse hast und der Anschlag nicht durchkommt, warst vielleicht zu früh mit dem Anschlag, vielleicht hat der Fisch den Köder erstmal nur angenuckelt.

Wie fest ist denn Dein Anschlag ? 
Bei nem Zander oder Hecht musste schonmal heftiger anschlagen. 

Wenn Du sagst, Dein Köder ist nach dem Anschlag weg, könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass Du zu fest anhaust.

Fang doch mal um erst um 5 an. Oder schon um 22 Uhr

Aber mal was anderes, wenn Du mitten in der Nacht angeln gehst, bist Du alleine ? 

Im zarten Alter von 12 hätt mir meine Mutter den Arsch versohlt und mich danach eingeschlossen, wenn ich nachts um 2 zum Angeln gefahren wäre. 
/Übertreibung aus


----------



## valentin99 (31. März 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

war noch nie nachtangeln aber meine angel ist wfast ins wasser gefallen da hab ich kräftig angeschlagen und fisch weg das ganzeb 3mal!!!


----------



## valentin99 (31. März 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

und meine mutter regt sich auf wenn ich mit würmern angele


----------



## Zarii (31. März 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

Arbeitet deine Mutter zufällig als Meeresbiologin bei der PETA?? 

Scherz..
Kannst du mal schreiben,
wo genau du unterwegs bist??
Dann können wir ja vlt mal zusammen los..

LG zarii


----------



## valentin99 (31. März 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

elde bei grabow ludwigslust


----------



## valentin99 (31. März 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

in mecklenburg


----------



## NimrodTMH (3. April 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*



valentin99 schrieb:


> und meine mutter regt sich auf wenn ich mit würmern angele



Hallo Valentin99

Lebendkoeder reitzen die Fische aber nunmal mehr als Koeder die kein eigenleben haben, auserdem was fuer Fische moechtest du denn Fangen ?

Wenn du dich vor den Fetten Tauwuermern ekelst, versuche es mit Rot/Mistwuermern die sind echt super.

Ansonnsten waere das Angeln mit dem Futterkorb noch eine Alternative, ist recht simpel und fuehrt schnell zum gewuenschten Erfolg#6


----------



## valentin99 (4. April 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

ich ekel mich nicht ich darf nur nicht


----------



## NimrodTMH (4. April 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*



valentin99 schrieb:


> ich ekel mich nicht ich darf nur nicht



#cWhy#c


----------



## Gizzmo (4. April 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

Noch nix von den bösen Killerwürmen gehört? Da machste nix mehr...


----------



## NimrodTMH (4. April 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*



Gizzmo schrieb:


> Noch nix von den bösen Killerwürmen gehört? Da machste nix mehr...



Rofl #6

Die Frage ist ja ob er Grundsaetzlich nicht mit Natur/Lebendkoedern Angeln darf ;+

Es gibt ja auch Wurmimitationen fuers Dropshotten, bin mir aber nicht sicher ab das mit Angeln auf Pose/Grund auch funktioniert.#c


----------



## Gizzmo (4. April 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

Da haste sicher recht. Da müssen wir mal warten, was der TE dazu sagt. Mit Wurmimitaten habe ich keine Erfahrung, wobei z.B. der Barsch ja auf Bewegungsreize reagiert und sich deshalb fast nur Drop Shot anbietet.
Hab letztens von einer Durchlaufposenmontage für Uferangler gelesen, wobei man beim Schnureinholen bzw. Anheben fast den gleichen Effekt erreicht. 

greetz


----------



## Micha85 (4. April 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*



valentin99 schrieb:


> ich ekel mich nicht ich darf nur nicht



Alergie?


----------



## NimrodTMH (4. April 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*



Gizzmo schrieb:


> Da haste sicher recht. Da müssen wir mal warten, was der TE dazu sagt. Mit Wurmimitaten habe ich keine Erfahrung, wobei z.B. der Barsch ja auf Bewegungsreize reagiert und sich deshalb fast nur Drop Shot anbietet.
> Hab letztens von einer Durchlaufposenmontage für Uferangler gelesen, wobei man beim Schnureinholen bzw. Anheben fast den gleichen Effekt erreicht.
> 
> greetz



Jo lieber auf den TE warten, er spricht ja nichtmal davon welche Fische er fangen moechte.

Also Pose auswerfen/einholen so wie beim Forellen Angeln (Spirolino) oder wie meinst du das ?

Gruesse aus Bremen


----------



## Gizzmo (4. April 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

Hier mal der Link:

http://www.fischundfang.de/So-faengt-man/Zielfische/Barsch/Zielfisch-Barsch-Ansitzen

Ganz unten bei Heben und Senken ist der Barsch-Lifter erklärt. Diese Montage wollte ich mal am Osterwochenende am See und im Fließgewässer probieren. 

greetz


----------



## hanzz (4. April 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

Wäre auch mal cool, wenn der TE nicht nur ein- bis zweisilbig antwortet und sich an seiner Diskussion beteiligen würde #h


----------



## Gizzmo (4. April 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

Da müssen wir wohl noch bis morgen warten. Der ist bestimmt schon im Bett, wenn er es denn benutzen darf ... 

Ich wart mal ab. Sind nicht auch bald Ferien? Dann hat er bestimmt auch mehr Zeit sich mal genauer zu äußern.

greetz


----------



## valentin99 (5. April 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

haallo  mir ist es ega lwelche fische ic fang hab heute aber 3 barsche gefangen eeinen 18ener einen 20er und einen 23 er sind die  groß???


----------



## mabo1992 (6. April 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

Reicht doch aus für Barsch, zwar wurden schon Exemplare über 50 cm gefangen, aber da brauchst schon richtig viel Glück


----------



## valentin99 (16. April 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

ich brauche nochn gutes feeder rezept meins ist 1kg pqniermehl 1 dose mais 9 pakken vanilllle zucker und wasser ist das gut?


----------



## hanzz (16. April 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

Such mal nach dem dem Begriff “Futterrezepte“ hier im Forum.
Denke dort wirst Du einiges finden.


----------



## White Carp (16. April 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

Mach dir nix traus, momentan ist einfach kein gutes Wetter und auch keine gute Beiszeit, auch ich hatte bis jetzt nur mäßigen Erfolg.


----------



## valentin99 (23. April 2012)

*AW: nix gefangen*

ja jetzt äufts schon besser


----------

